# hope pro 2 trials vs. chris king



## t-time1991 (27. Mai 2007)

hi wollte ma fragen, welche von den naben euch besser anspricht. dürfte eig klar sein das die ck besser ist. aber viell hat die hope auch nen paar vorteile ausser den preis^^ oder ob es noch ne gute alternative gibt die vom preis her noch billiger ist mfg max


----------



## trialsrider (27. Mai 2007)

t-time1991 schrieb:


> hi wollte ma fragen, welche von den naben euch besser anspricht. dürfte eig klar sein das die ck besser ist. aber viell hat die hope auch nen paar vorteile ausser den preis^^ oder ob es noch ne gute alternative gibt die vom preis her noch billiger ist mfg max



nein du hast alles bereits gesagt! king is besser und hope hat den cooleren preis und reicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (28. Mai 2007)

hol dir ne hope...oder nen eno trial mit ner günstigen starrnabe für hinten,z.b. ne DMR ss-nabe...

nee king is zwar edel und schick,aber bedarf viel pflege und aufmerksamkeit...also lieber was solides nehmen


----------



## isah (28. Mai 2007)

Was hat der Revolver fuer Kugellager? Die hats mir genauso zerlegt wie bei der Surly ... nur hab ich nie versucht Ersatzlager zu besorgen. Ich wuerd auf jeden fall ne Starrnabe nehmen fuer die man (zB beim Jan) Ersatzlager kriegt.


----------



## t-time1991 (28. Mai 2007)

ja blos das prob is die sache mim geld!!! und da ich nur gutes von der ck höre und hope kommen die halt am ehesten in frage und ich hab kein bock direkt wieder umzubauen vor der ersten wirklichen fahrt


----------



## Tretschwein (28. Mai 2007)

die king ist keine "perfekte" nabe. punkt.

ich habe sie ca 1,5 jahre gefahren. dann wurde sie zum trialen lebensgefährlich aufgrund von immer häufiger werdenden durchrutschattacken. ich habe sie absolut vorbildlich gepflegt, sogar das komplette innenleben ausgetauscht, ohne erfolg. beim felix m zeichneten sich ähnliche probleme ab....und bei observed findest du einen ganzen thread, indem sich leute mit den gleichen problemen beklagen.

die nabe ist wirklich bezaubernd wenn du sie auseinnanderbaust und spaß hast an feinem handwerk und genialer technik.

wenn du aber wenig geld ausgeben willst und einfach eine trialtauglich nabe fahren willst, dann kauf dir keine king.

böse king, böse


----------



## trialsrider (28. Mai 2007)

Tretschwein schrieb:


> die king ist keine "perfekte" nabe. punkt.
> 
> ich habe sie ca 1,5 jahre gefahren. dann wurde sie zum trialen lebensgefährlich aufgrund von immer häufiger werdenden durchrutschattacken. ich habe sie absolut vorbildlich gepflegt, sogar das komplette innenleben ausgetauscht, ohne erfolg. beim felix m zeichneten sich ähnliche probleme ab....und bei observed findest du einen ganzen thread, indem sich leute mit den gleichen problemen beklagen.
> 
> ...




vlt hält ne king dann am längsten wenn man sie net dauernd auf macht und so...meine ist bestimmt schon 4 jahre alt, hab sie ja gebraucht gekauft und ich bin echt keiner der NUR sanft fährt! und ich fahr sogar IMMERNOCh die Alu achse....das bei schranzern wie mücke und dir mal was kaputt geht ist klar.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (28. Mai 2007)

Bei uns in Chemnitz fahren auch 2 Kingnaben am Trialbike rum und das schon gut 2 Jahre im fast täglichen Einsatz. Wir hatten auch immer das Prob das die Achsen gebrochen sind aber seit dem Eigenbaustahlachsen drin sind gibt es keine Probs mehr.


----------



## Spezialistz (29. Mai 2007)

isah schrieb:


> Was hat der Revolver fuer Kugellager? Die hats mir genauso zerlegt wie bei der Surly ... nur hab ich nie versucht Ersatzlager zu besorgen. Ich wuerd auf jeden fall ne Starrnabe nehmen fuer die man (zB beim Jan) Ersatzlager kriegt.



die meisten lager bekommt man beim metallladen um die ecke für günstig geld.


----------



## isah (29. Mai 2007)

Bin von Laden zu Laden maschiert, keiner hatte die Masse fuer die Surly Nabe. Darum frag ich wegen dem Revolver...

Ueberhaupt hatte niemand die passenden fuer die Surly Nabe, nichtmal Surly - die haben naemlich nicht gepasst.


----------



## jockie (29. Mai 2007)

@Spezialistz: Meine Erfahrung ist genau gegenteilig: ...dass die meisten Geschäfte für Industriebedarf nur gute Ware haben und zwei Lager dann locker mal 50 Euro kosten können...wenn sie denn in der Größe vorhanden sind.

@isah: Du brauchst doch nur Innendurchmesser, Außendurchmesser und Lagerhöhe zu messen oder ggf. nach der Lagerbezeichnung (auf'm Dichtring) bei Google/eBay gucken?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (29. Mai 2007)

Ich geb dir 2 Doener aus (einen mehr als ich dir sowieso schon schulde..) wenn du mir nen Surly Lager findest. 

Ich habs messen lassen (<--- grobmotoriker) und nachgefragt, und die im Schraubenladen meinten die haben nix 'soo kleines in den Massen' wars glaub ich. Und die Surly Typen haben mir dann eins geschickt, das hatte nen halben mm Spiel, genauso wie das vom Jan.

btw Nathan ist tooooooott....... der hat mir am besten gefallen


----------



## LBC (23. Januar 2010)

hat jemand neue erfahrungsberichte für diesen Thread............

Ich selber hab eine nagelneue King ISO (135mm/aluachse/alufreilaukörper) nach 10 ausfahrten wutentbrannt wieder ausgespeicht. 

Die ganze sache war mir zu gefährlich geworden, weil sie min 1x pro ausfahrt durchgerutscht ist. Unsicherer hab ich mich mit keiner anderen Nabe gefühlt als mit der king. 

Bin stinksauer........... hab jetzt ne Hope mal kucken was die so kann. Solider vom aufbau ist sie ja und die Sperrklinken/ Ratsche wecken auch mehr vertrauen als die mini fächerstirnräder der King


----------



## curry4king (23. Januar 2010)

meine läuft sauber ist noch nie durchgerutscht


----------



## hst_trialer (23. Januar 2010)

WAS???

und das bei ner chris king? dann musst deine king ein echtes montagsprodukt sein. oder, da ich gerade fleißig für meine qualitätsmanagementprüfung lerne ist deine king wohl eine der knapp 3..4 fehlerhaften produkte von 1mio...

du hast geschrieben, dass sie nagelneu ist, also kann ein anwendungsfehler des vorbesitzers ausgeschlossen werden.
andererseits muss ich dich fragen, ob du sie etwas eingefahren hast?
nächstes ding sind die temperaturen vllt... wenn die erstmal etwas bewegt wurde und sich einarbeitet, dann wird auch das fett geschmeidiger und es sollte nix passieren.
ich hatte es auch schonmal, dass sie mal durchrutscht, aber denn immer nur um einen zahn (was ja eigentlich nicht geht, weil immer alles 72zähne gleichzeitig im eingriff sind, aber du verstehst sicherlich was gemeint ist)

vllt hast du ja noch nen anderen normalen hobel. mach dir doch die mühe und fahre sie in dem ein paar km und dann sollte sich das legen.
ein derartiges verhalten einer king ist sehr ungewöhnlich und kaum bekannt.

die hope ist sicherlich auch ne gute wahl, aber die summt nicht so schön und hat nicht die selbe performance


----------



## Der alte Sack (23. Januar 2010)

king reagiert bekanntermaszen empfindlich auf kalte temperaturen und jedenfalls auf das falsche fett - es sollte keinesfalls hochviskos sein und eben auch relativ temperaturneutral unter 0° (was die viskosität betrifft).

habe 2 Kingnaben im einsatz seit 9/5 jahren und durchrutschen kenne ich nicht.

eine perfekte nabe ist die king tatsächlich nicht (spieleinstellung und relation zum preis) aber was die wartungsarmut im hinblick auf vergammelte innereien betrifft ist sie konkurrenzlos - das die alu-achsen beim trail nicht halten sollte selbst bei king mittlerweile hinlänglich bekannt sein und es ist ein weiterer kritikpunkt das dies keinerlei reaktion nach sich zieht - kann natürlich sein das eine neue achse gefertigt und getestet wird und man nix davon weisz - was bei marktreifezyklen von geschätzten 8 jahren ja auch nicht verwundert ;-)

btw - ich fahr auch hope pro II - hier bricht mir immer mal einen der sperrklinkenfedern was dazu führt das die betreffende sperrklinke nicht mehr ordenlich definiert einrastet und dazu führt das sich die klinkenkante abnutzt bis die klinke gar nicht mehr greift (aber5 man hat ja 4 klinken) - hier sollte mal über die härte des federblechs aus dem die hope klinkenfedern gefertigt sind  nachgedacht werden oder die konstruktion gleich auf spiralfedern geändert werden....


----------



## Angelo Berlin (23. Januar 2010)

Auch ich hatte das Problem der durchrutschenden King Nabe. Ich hab mir das Spezial-Werkzeug zugelegt und damit aufgrund falscher Handhabung gleich ein komplettes Lager "zerkloppt". Nach einer kompletten Innenreinigung, Entfettung, Einölung mit Feinmechnikeröl (für Modelleinsenbahnen ) und dem Einsetzen eines neuen Lagers scheint das Problem behoben zu sein.

Allerdings ist die CK bei Durchrutschen schon sehr gefährlich, da sie gleich mal eine viertel Kurbelumdrehung rutscht, wobei es mich auch schon böse von der Kante geschmissen hat. So ein Problem hatte ich bei der Hügi nie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Hasi (23. Januar 2010)

hst_trialer schrieb:


> WAS???
> 
> und das bei ner chris king? dann musst deine king ein echtes montagsprodukt sein. oder, da ich gerade fleißig für meine qualitätsmanagementprüfung lerne ist deine king wohl eine der knapp 3..4 fehlerhaften produkte von 1mio...
> 
> ...



maschinenbau hin, qualitätssicherung her, ich denke es kommt auch immer stark darauf an wie einer fährt...
die felixe, die beide dieses problem haben, schon lange trial fahren (auf einem hohen level würde ich sagen) und viel erfahrung haben - was warten von fahrradteilen angeht - haben ja so ziemlich alles an ersatzteilen gekauft was es zu kaufen gab und das problem ist immer wieder aufgetreten. ich habe das ja immer ein wenig mitverfolgt und die neuen stories gehört. - ich glaube da nicht an montags produktion etc. ...

der thread titel fragt ja nach der genauen gegenüberstellung und da denke ich haben die beiden schon viel ahnung weil sie beide naben gefahren sind bzw. noch die hope fahren.

meine efahrungen mit der hope sind durchaus positiv zudem ich sie noch für einen guten kurs aus GB bekommen hab, da kann die king nur die ohren anlegen selbst wenn sie aus den USA kommt. <- meine meinung.
mfg


----------



## ChrisKing (23. Januar 2010)

LBC schrieb:


> hat jemand neue erfahrungsberichte für diesen Thread............
> 
> Ich selber hab eine nagelneue King ISO (135mm/aluachse/alufreilaukörper) nach 10 ausfahrten wutentbrannt wieder ausgespeicht.
> 
> ...



das klingt stark nach "ich kauf mir ne king, weil alle sagen, sie is die beste nabe, aber heul dann rum, weil sie durchgeht, weil ich nich weiß, wie man sie richtig behandelt, DAMIT sie 1a funktioniert".. aber ich kann mich auch irren...

klar, montagsprodukte kanns immer geben, auch bei king, aber es is bekannt, dass man

1. die nabe VOR trialgebrauch ne ganz weile einrollen sollte, sprich berg hoch und runterrollen (oder halt laufrad andrehen und surren lassen), damit sich die zahnscheiben schärfen
2. fett raus, dünnflüssiges öl rein

abgesehen davon is es auch bekannt, dass king naben bei geringen belastungen eher durchgehen, als bei starken antritten. das liegt einfach am freilaufsystem.. was mir aber nur recht is - lieber geht mir im stand die nabe bissl durch (kommt hin und wieder mal vor, wenn man nur leichten druck aufs pedal gibt), als bei nem gap, wo ich volle kanne reintrete..


----------



## Dr.Hasi (23. Januar 2010)

@chrisking wenn man alle teile austauscht dann sollte das "montagsprodukt" ja funktionieren, oder? komisch das beide felixe ne king hatten und beide die probleme.

meine meinung ist immernoch, es kommt auch darauf an wie man fährt, soweit ich weiß sind die felixe fast jeden tag gefahren, haben also die nabe sehr oft benutzt...

konstruktiv ist halt bei der hope nicht so in die zauberkiste gegriffen, wenn sie allerdings durchrutsch rutscht sie - durch die konstruktion bedingt - "kürzer" durch als ne king... 
so ich halte mich nun hier raus.
mfg


----------



## Angelo Berlin (26. Januar 2010)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> abgesehen davon is es auch bekannt, dass king naben bei geringen belastungen eher durchgehen, als bei starken antritten. das liegt einfach am freilaufsystem.. was mir aber nur recht is - lieber geht mir im stand die nabe bissl durch (kommt hin und wieder mal vor, wenn man nur leichten druck aufs pedal gibt), als bei nem gap, wo ich volle kanne reintrete..



Wenn ich auf dem HR zum Drop ansetze, dann bolze ich nicht volle Möhre rein... dreimal dürft ihr nun raten was mir passiert ist als an dieser Stelle die CK durrutschte. Ist also nur bedingt ein verkraftbarer "Bug".


----------



## siede. (26. Januar 2010)

Angelo Berlin schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf dem HR zum Drop ansetze, dann bolze ich nicht volle Möhre rein... *dreimal dürft ihr nun raten was mir passiert ist als an dieser Stelle die CK durrutschte.* Ist also nur bedingt ein verkraftbarer "Bug".



faceplant?
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLiCNS86ZYo"]YouTube- Face Plant[/ame]

Werd meine hope erst in ein paar Wochen so richtig "belasten" können, aber der Freilauf wirkt generell vertrauenserregend... *thumbsUP*


----------



## Eisbein (4. Februar 2010)

ich hab noch keine dramatischen probleme mit der king (gehabt). 
das von chrisking angesprochene nachträgliche einrasten kann aber auch ser nervig sein. Passiert mir meisten wenn ich mit pedaldruck aufs hr gehe. 

Kann sein das da noch was kommt, aber mal sehen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (4. Februar 2010)

Ist echt komisch
Ein paar wenige haben nur Probleme mit der King, andere (wie ich) überhaupt nicht.
Bei hoher Belastung ist sie mir noch nie in 5 Jahren durchgerutscht.
Bei geringer Belastung (auf HR gehen z.b) ganz selten (alle paar Monate mal). Aber dann auch genau am Anfang der Bewegung, bevor was passieren kann weil das VR noch nicht mal in der Luft ist und man noch nicht mal nach Vorne gerollt ist.

Wenn sie läuft, dann läuft sie auf jeden Fall genial


----------



## a.nienie (29. Juli 2011)

hallo,
darf ich hier kurz mal nach rat fragen.

fährt jemand die hope trials nabe mit schaltung/kassette.

wie habt Ihr das gelöst.

eine 6er kassette aus dem "trialmarkt"?



a.nienie schrieb:


> ...
> 
> gestern wieder ein wenig rumprobiert, aber mir fehlt ca. ein halber kassettenspacer, damit ich den 11er abschluss der xt montieren kann (der hat im gegensatz zum ultegra einen anschlag).
> 
> ...



alles 9-fach, xt/ultegra/deore im mix.


----------



## duro e (31. Juli 2011)

chrisking hatte ich ja auch , läuft seidenweich , hatte aber oft das prob das sie nach spinaktionen oder leichten schräglagen durchrutschte , nun hab ich vom felix die hope pro trials 2 , die läuft auch seidenweich , schöneren sound und rutscht einfach nicht durch , geht auch nichts dran kaputt .
kann halt nur sagen , kauf dir ne hope , die ist wartungsärmer , und solider , auch viel viel günstiger.


----------



## RedSKull (31. Juli 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> hallo,
> darf ich hier kurz mal nach rat fragen.
> 
> fährt jemand die hope trials nabe mit schaltung/kassette.
> ...



Am 4crosser mit SLX 9-fach Kassette, die um die drei größten Ritzel erleichtert wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (31. Juli 2011)

duro e schrieb:


> chrisking hatte ich ja auch , läuft seidenweich , hatte aber oft das prob das sie nach spinaktionen oder leichten schräglagen durchrutschte , nun hab ich vom felix die hope pro trials 2 , die läuft auch seidenweich , schöneren sound und rutscht einfach nicht durch , geht auch nichts dran kaputt .
> kann halt nur sagen , kauf dir ne hope , die ist wartungsärmer , und solider , auch viel viel günstiger.



und du bekommst scheinbar auch nen sack voll kommas an der falschen stelle dazu...


----------



## duro e (31. Juli 2011)

haha


----------



## a.nienie (1. August 2011)

RedSKull schrieb:


> Am 4crosser mit SLX 9-fach Kassette, die um die drei größten Ritzel erleichtert wurde.



ah, bei der slx sitzen die nicht auf dem spider...

bei mir ist bei 6 ritzeln ein kleiner spalt.
habe mir jetzt mit einer schmalen distanzscheibe beholfen.
es läuft erstmal.


----------

